# My new betta fish isn't eating :(



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I bought Ruby my red CT betta about a week ago and he hasn't been eating that much. I give the rest of my bettas pellets and they love them, but Ruby isn't taking to them and I'm really worried. I know that when you get a new fish it takes time for them to get comfy and sometimes they won't eat for a couple days, but it's been a week! He sees them and he'll put them in his mouth but than he'll spit them back out. This morning I gave him flakes that I bought a while ago to give my bettas a little variety in food and he does seem to like that but that food clouds up the tank very easily if he doesn't eat it. *sighs* I really don't want to lose him :-(...please help!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sometimes it takes them awhile to get used to their new home and they won't eat. Also, bettas can be very picky and you might want to change brands. I would just keep offering him the pellets and nothing else. When he realizes that that's all he's going to get, he'll eat it.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

**UPDATE** Ruby ate all of the pellets this morning, I was soo happy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good for Ruby!! YAY!


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

YAY! It took Mr. McFish about 4 days before he was comfortable with eating.=))))))))))))))))))


----------

